# PIP Roof Rack -How to mount?



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

I got a used PIP rack that I'm refinishing and planning to use on a trip in a couple weeks. Does anyone know how to put it on or have a PDF of directions or link to a website that does? It's got 4 "inverted T" mounts/posts. I don't see anything that looks like a slot to put the mounts/posts in and it looks like it's gonna scratch the BEJESUS out of my roof. 
-THANKS in advance for any help.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: PIP Roof Rack -How to mount? (bpeice)*

I don't think I have my instructions anymore, but I'll try to help.
You have to remove the gutter seals on the roof of the car. It's really easy. Basically look at the roof edges just above your windows and you'll see a thin (~1") strip that runs the length of the roof on each side. It's the same color as your roof btw. Each side is held in place with a rubber molding. Basically you just pop out these strips on each side and there's a trough or rain gutter. The "T's" sit inside this trough. It's a little tricky to line up and is MUCH easier with two people to get it on. 
The racks came with square rubber pieces that fit down into the trough when the racks installed. These pieces take the place of the original metal strips.
Here's some pics that google turned up to help:
















Here's a site I came across too that may help.
http://www.cassidy-online.com/....html


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: PIP Roof Rack -How to mount? (blksabbath)*

Thanks a ton! That's EXACTLY what I needed to know. It also explains what those rubber strips that came with it are for... I can't wait to see how it looks after paint (or powdercoat) and try it out on my next trip.
-Thanks again, Brian


----------

